# Blood Angels Battleforce Looks Great



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Just been looking at the BA battleforce on the GW website and I have to say it looks great, a nice mix of units. I'll grab one the day they come out and convert it, but for now I'm curious as to what other people think of it.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's crap. More money for less models then the standard marine battleforce kit. 










Or...










The only main difference is the DC unit over the standard 5 man squad and the lack of any scouts. Yes those DC models are quite cool, but I would rather have scouts from the get go and then add the DC unit at a later time.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah...its just shit


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

what are the prices of the sets and seperate components?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Caliban said:


> what are the prices of the sets and seperate components?


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/home.jsp


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It isn't shit. I just isn't as *GREAT* a deal. IMO, scouts are crap for the most part so, tbh, you are getting 5 models that most people won't use. Admittedly, the same can be said with DC, but whatever. Really, if you want a BA army it is good; you will save some money. Is it as nice a deal as the rest of the battleforces? No, but it is still a good deal.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the only way it isn't shit is if you buy it from somewhere like gifts for geeks for £48, at least then you can use the money saved to buy whats missing, so you feel a little less like you had something shoved up your ass.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Blood angels, £82.50 down to £60= £22.50 saving
Space Marines,£93 down to £51.25= £41.75 saving

then the winner for value is vanilla, though it does depend on what you want....
getting SM plus DC is only £11.75 more than the BA force and gives you everything plus 5 more marines and 5 scouts totalling £31. SM defo win


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> the only way it isn't shit is if you buy it from somewhere like gifts for geeks for £48, at least then you can use the money saved to buy whats missing, so you feel a little less like you had something shoved up your ass.


I don't know how to fuck this is shit. Shit would be if you only saved like $1. You save 10 pounds, I think. You still save a fair bit of money and ever unit in that kit is useful. Really don't see how this is a problem.



Caliban said:


> Blood angels, £82.50 down to £60= £22.50 saving
> Space Marines,£93 down to £51.25= £41.75 saving
> 
> then the winner for value is vanilla, though it does depend on what you want....
> getting SM plus DC is only £11.75 more than the BA force and gives you everything plus 5 more marines and 5 scouts totalling £31. SM defo win


Yeah, see, if you want a SM army than the SM force is better. BUT, if you want a BA army than the BA kit is better.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gen.ahab said:


> I don't know how to fuck this is shit. Shit would be if you only saved like $1. You save 10 pounds, I think. You still save a fair bit of money and ever unit in that kit is useful. Really don't see how this is a problem.


how about because you get less models than the marine battleforce, but only save half as much, if the blindingly obvious shittyness cannot be seen by you I suggest you get glasses and a calculator.


gen.ahab said:


> Yeah, see, if you want a SM army than the SM force is better. BUT, if you want a BA army than the BA kit is better.


except a space marine force can be painted like blood angels, duh.

but you know that, your just being dumb on purpose for the sake of it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, it isn't the best deal ever, but then again you don't get a totally useless unit like scouts. It isn't shit, it is still a nice deal. You can be your usual overly pissy self, but that sure as shit doesn't mean in am going to agree with you. It isn't great, but it isn't shit.

P.S. You can take your calculator and glasses and shove them up your ass... If they don't fit you might try removing the stick.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking into account the bits options you get with the DC sprues, i think the loss of the scouts is a fair trade off if it was the same cost. 

£10 extra is just taking the piss though.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You save $33 with the BA and $45 with Vanilla.

It just depends on what you're wanting I guess. The DC sprues have a lot of bits that help make the Tacs and Assault marines actually look like Blood Angels.

I'd rather have that then Scouts that would need converting to Renegades or some such.

I wouldn't call saving $33 shit. Then again I can spell "you're" too. Different Strokes I guess.

I predict that all the Battleforces go up to the BA one's price. Not the first time GW has stealth increased prices like that.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Meh. They should have just packed the box with 20 Death Company that you can build into ASM or Tac marines as you see fit and 1 rhino. Would have been a much sweeter deal.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

It's probably not too bad as a starter set, but if its being used to add extras to an existing army then at that price i would pass. I personally would like to see Razorbacks in the battleforces as at least there is the option of building a rhino or the razorback.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If the Rhino was substituted for a Razorback (giving players both options) and it was the same price as the other battleforces, or even the price of the IG battleforce, then i think it would be a viable option.

As it is though, it doesn't really help a specialized army.

People that play Mech are going to want Razorbacks, and have little interest in Assault Marines.
People that play a jump list aren't going to have much use for Tactical Marines or Rhino's.
Better off just buying the boxes individually.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you do with 5 boltgun marines? Unless you're a fan of 10 man Dev squads, the answer is "not much".

What do you do with 5 Scouts? Unless it's a tiny game and you want to squeeze in a big expensive thing, again, not much.

Losing both of those and gaining something like the DC who may not be the best choice in the world but are at least taken some of the time, I would call a fair bargain. Not to mention all the extra bits you get on the DC sprues to "bloodify" the normal marines, weapons for sergeants etc.

The £10 extra is a bit of a kick in the nuts, it could have done with being £5 cheaper, but at the end of the day you're still saving £20 on what is essentially a decent start to a normal BA army - and isn't that the point?


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Varakir said:


> Taking into account the bits options you get with the DC sprues, i think the loss of the scouts is a fair trade off if it was the same cost.
> 
> £10 extra is just taking the piss though.


 
I agree, you prolly get at least on handflamer and infurious??? pistol with it.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Kalshinko said:


> I agree, you prolly get at least on handflamer and infurious??? pistol with it.


I hope the sprues have more then one hand flamer and an infernus pistol because I love the infernus pistols. Over all the battle force is not bad, but it isn't great either. The only reason I would purchase the force is for the DC and the rhino, I might use the normal marines to switch up my list a little bit. Would be nice if they dropped the price a bit.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

as much as the stuff costs on its own, i am just happy to get some kind of a break, its cool that they included a kit with bits that are really flavorful for the BA armies...i would recommend this kit if they included a couple more of the cc spru form the assault marines.


----------

